# Tęsknić za i tęsknić do



## kirahvi

Istnieje jakaś różnica między wyrażeniami _tęsknić za_ i _tęsknić do_?

Ja zawsze myślałam, że wyrażenie _tęsknić do_ używane jest tylko wtedy, kiedy chodzi o ludzi. Ostatnio koleżanka powiedziała, że _tęskni do czasów swojego dzieciństwa_, więc teraz myślę, że ta moja "reguła" wcale nie istnieje.

Myślę, że _tęsknić za_ jest używane częściej niż _tęsknić do_, i że _tęsknić za_ jest używane aj z osobami aj z rzeczami. Ale jak użyć _tęsknić do_? 

Czy obie formy są poprawne w tych zdaniach? Jest w nich jakaś różnica stylistyczna?

Tęsknię za moją mamą. / Tęsknię do mojej mamy.
Tęsknię za książką, którą miałam jako dziecko. / Tęsknię do książki, którą miałam jako dziecko.
Tęsknię za latem. / Tęsknię do lata.

Dziękuję uprzejmie!


----------



## dreamlike

Ja, i wszyscy w moim otoczeniu w każdym przypadku używamy wyrażenia "tęsknić za", niezależnie od tego czy tęsknimy za ludźmi, rzeczami czy okresami w życiu. Powiedziałbym: *Tęsknie za czasami swojego dzieciństwa.* 

"Tęsknię do" nie wydaje mi się być wyrażeniem wybitnie niepoprawnym czy dziwnie brzmiącym, ale nigdy bym tak nie powiedział. Może to jakiś regionalizm?


----------



## BezierCurve

To chyba bardzo subtelna i trudna do zdefiniowania różnica. Spróbujmy...

"Za" wyraża głównie tęsknotę związaną z przeszłością, ze wspomnieniami związanymi z obiektem tęsknoty.

"Do" wyraża bardziej postawę dążącą do czegoś (nieważne czy możliwego do osiągnięcia, czy nie). Czyli bardziej związana jest z przyszłością.

Nie są to żadne ścisłe reguły, ale lepiej nie potrafię tej różnicy ująć.

EDIT: Mickiewicz, zdaje się, tęsknił jeszcze "po"...


----------



## dreamlike

Pierwsze słyszę. Mógłbyś tę drugą, nieścisłą regułę poprzeć jakimiś przykładami?


----------



## BezierCurve

Znalazłem właśnie takie coś:

http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=1561


----------



## dreamlike

W takim razie za koleżankę @kirahvi dzieciństwo przeżył chyba ktoś inny


----------



## LilianaB

Mickiewicz uzywal po, bo byc moze byl to rusycyzm. Po chyba nie wystepje w jezyku polskim w takim kontekscie.


----------



## BezierCurve

> W takim razie za koleżankę @kirahvi dzieciństwo przeżył chyba ktoś inny ​



Dlatego właśnie nie upierałbym się, że jest to jakaś sztywna zasada... Koleżanka przez to "do" może chciała wyrazić jakieś swoje wewnętrzne dążenie, ale to już tylko gdybanie.


----------



## kirahvi

Dziękuję!

Uczę się polskiego przeważnie na ulicach i od przyjaciół, więc dlatego  mam dużo takich osobistych reguł (np. że _tęsknić do_ chodzi o ludzi),  które chyba nie mają nic społecznego z prawdziwą gramatyką polski.

Poprawne wersje z tych zdań, które wcześniej pisałam, byłoby potem (według poradni PWN): 

Tęsknię za moją mamą. ALBO Tęsknię do mojej mamy.
Tęsknię za książką, którą miałam jako dziecko.
Tęsknię za latem.

I że tęsknię za czasów swojego dzieciństwa. 

Dzięki jeszcze raz!


----------



## BezierCurve

kirahvi said:


> Dziękuję!
> 
> Uczę się polskiego przeważnie na ulicach i od przyjaciół, więc dlatego mam dużo takich osobistych reguł (np. że (w przypadku) _tęsknić do_ chodzi o ludzi), które chyba nie mają nic *wspólnego* z prawdziwą gramatyką *(języka)* polski*ego*.
> 
> Poprawne wersje tych zdań, które wcześniej pisałam, *wyglądałyby więc* (według poradni PWN):
> 
> Tęsknię za moją mamą. ALBO Tęsknię do mojej mamy.
> Tęsknię za książką, którą miałam jako dziecko.
> Tęsknię za latem.
> 
> I że tęsknię za czas*ami* swojego dzieciństwa.
> 
> Dzięki jeszcze raz!




Jak na taki sposób nauki, to Twój polski jest naprawdę świetny. Jedna pewna zasada: "za" łączy się tutaj zawsze z narzędnikiem, "do" z dopełniaczem.


----------



## Thomas1

Dziś piękność twą w całej ozdobie
widzę i opisuję, bo tęsknię po tobie.

Te wersy zna większość Polaków i chyba nikt nie ma zastrzeżeń co do poprawności.  Dziś nikt już tak nie mówi chyba że dla uzyskania efektu.


> Przyimek po § 631. po po czasowniku tęsknić: _tęsknię po_  ojczystym łonie PI 104, Tęskni po lubym III 98, Tęsknić po swojej. . .  czamarce No 58, Zatęsknił po swej stronie GP 20, tęskno po swej rodzinie  Cm 34, Jak zielsko chmielne. *...*_zatęsknione_ po swej tyczynie 70, Tęskno tobie  po twoim uniwersytecie Pol 7, Zatęsknion po niej jak po cacku dziecię  As 21, Dziewice po niej tęsknią kryjomu St 65, _zatęskniony_ po swej stronie Po VII 59;  L przykłady z Mączyńskiego, Szymonowicza i Kniaźnina,  SW to samo, por. jednak u Mickiewicza widzę i opisuję, bo tęsknię po  tobie PT I 4. Por. Doroszewski, PJ, 1936/37, s. 42 — 3: »_Tęsknić po traktuje się_ często u  Mickiewicza jako rusycyzm z tej racji, że odpowiedni zwrot jest w języku  rosyjskim», i nieco dalej: »Chodzi o odcienie stylistyczne, i żaden  zwrot nie jest godzien potępienia». Według Szobera, Słownik, konstrukcja archaiczna i uroczysta, według Doroszewskiego, Kryteria 88, »dziś jeszcze możliwa».


----------



## bibax

> Mickiewicz uzywal po, bo byc moze byl to rusycyzm...


I čeština užívá _teskniti *po*_.

stesk (< *sъtъskъ) *po* domově;


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, Bibax, of course, po is not a Polish preposition  in this context. I am convinced it is more Russian though, the way Mickiewicz used it.


----------



## majlo

LilianaB said:


> Yes, Bibax, of course, po is not a Polish participle in this context.



"Po" is a preposition, not a participle.


----------



## LilianaB

Of course it is. Maybe not not at 4 am. I am sorry.


----------



## majlo

At 4 am a preposition can even become a noun.


----------



## LilianaB

Only if they started with n.


----------



## kknd

istotnie: „tęsknić za mamą” sugerowałoby to, że się dawno jej nie widziało (a nawet, że nie żyje); z kolei „tęsknić do mamy” sugeruje chęć ponownego z nią spotkania.


----------

